# headlight rubber trim...



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

im looking for the rubber trim that goes above the headlight. ive searched everywere and i cant find anything, can anyone help me out?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: headlight rubber trim... (an_a6)*

Searched everywhere, except your Audi dealer? They're really not expensive!
Part numbers:
4B0 941 191 (left)
4B0 941 192 (right)
4B0 941 191 A (left, facelift)
4B0 941 192 A (right, facelift)


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: headlight rubber trim... (PerL)*

haha yeah, i dont know how muc the stealership will get you. my parts list says like 25 or so. ah, whatever, ill go to the stealership.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: headlight rubber trim... (an_a6)*

dealership wanted 146.29 for two of them.

**** that.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: headlight rubber trim... (an_a6)*

Come again? $150 for the two rubber seals? That can't be correct!


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: headlight rubber trim... (PerL)*

yup, i gave him the part numbers that you gave me. he even asked if they were trim pieces.


----------

